# Any reviews on the OK Scupper 15?



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm a little bigger guy, about 6'2 210 lbs. Looking for a bigger kayak. Thinking about buying an OK scupper 15 off a friend. Any good reviews from some fellas with experience?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I've never been in one myself, but I've heard they are really fast.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes they are VERY fast and track well. However, be aware that with speed comes a feeling of tippy-ness. I can't remember for sure off top of my head but I want to say they're only 27ish inches wide so no standing up unless conditions are really good and you've got lots of balance.

I'd love to pick on up myself but haven't found one for sale at the same time as I've had the money available. See if you can talk your friend into letting you try it on the water first before you buy.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input fellas! Appreciate it. Hoping to get into yakking pretty big in the next year so hopefully I hear more from all of ya.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Scupper Pro and an RTM Tempo. They're pretty much the same, but the Scupper Pro has a little more rocker and a slightly different deck. I highly recommend them. Its light enough to car-top easily and I usually carry it to the water. They're plenty stable and the deep seat is great if it fits you. I'm 6'3", 210# and it fits me like a glove, but the tankwell and seat stay wet. I don't paddle in winter so being wet is no problem. I don't really need a back rest or seat, but it's nice for an all day trip. I usually fish out in the gulf and on the return, I'll stow my rods in the hull and surf back in. It will eventually broach, but I can usually side-surf the rest of the way in. With thigh straps, I can occasionally land an eskimo roll. If you like to paddle its a fast and fun boat. Add a couple of flush mount tubes behind the seat, fish finder up front and keep it simple as there isn't much room for rigging. The main hatch is huge, however, so there's plenty of room for stowing rods and fish in there and its pretty easy to access on the water. They're the next best thing to a South African fiberglass boat, but much less expensive. Here's a couple of pics of my 11yo landing a nice king in the Tempo:


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

If anyone knows the upside-down-pic fix, then please let me know what to do (fixed)


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I have an old 2004 model OK Scupper Pro TW which you can see in my signature. I call it SPTW for short. The seat depth is 7.25" so if one is sitting in it, you will notice you have a lower center of gravity so it won't feel tippy even though the SPTW is only 26" wide.

One very important note. If a person has wide hips, I don't think this is the yak for you because the seating width is only 17".

I user the old "all rubber" OK seat so I don't get a wet rear end. But I go one step further. I put two foam golf practice balls in the seat scuppers. This with the rubber seat does not give me a wet rear end.

At 14' 9" in length, 26" wide and only weighing 55 pounds, it is easy to move it around on dry land and also to load it onto my bed extender. I never drag it on the ground. BTW, I'm 5' 8" tall and weigh 150 pounds.

Now, I don't know if we are discussing the same yak. OK did make a 15' yak and the SPTW and this one........are not the same yaks. The original 15 yak was before the Trident models.

The SPTW and the first 15' sot yak have also been discontinued many years ago. The Trident models have replaced them.


----------

